# Drywall over ductwork



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

I plan to frame around my basement ductwork which will leave me with about a 53" wide box at 20' long. Is it ok to use 1/2" drywall as long as I split the distance by positioning a bulkhead in the middle around 24"? I believe with a 2x4 on each end that makes the span 46" wide between the 2x4's with a stud at the 24" mark....22" or so between without support??? Should be fine, right?


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Not a good idea IMHO, it is too far to span.

You need to get a support in between somehow. Can you get a hanger to 

the joists and run a metal channel under the duct?

Are the ducts parellel and consistent width for the whole 20'?

If not you can probably get some intermediate support.

Good luck
Chad


----------



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

Most of the length is the full width of 53". I've always read to use 5/8" on ceilings and it got me thinking. I don't think I can get any additional support in there unless I frame across with 2x4 which will take an additional 1 1/2" of my headroom.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Screw the drywall right to the ductwork Mr. DIY'er.


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

MasterBuilt said:


> Screw the drywall right to the ductwork Mr. DIY'er.


Gotta say, I've seen that done twice now, and haven't found any problems with it. I would imagine the screws inside the ductwork catch alot of crap though.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cant you just add strapping? its only 3/4..


----------



## htmlwerty (Jun 4, 2008)

If you want to save time and have strong fixed duct you can screw drywall to your duct how where it would be not good according to the codes :no:


----------



## ticktock (Dec 29, 2008)

I suppose your finishing the basement because you want use this space as living area?
Does this duct currently function? How noisy is it?
I would definitely insulate the duct to sound proof.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone maybe worry about cracking joints in drywall due to the expansion and contraction of the metal duct, besides the fact that its a ho-key thing to do.


----------

